# Whatever happened to............



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2003)

A ferocious tourny fighter in the 70's, went by the name of  "Monster Man" Eddy.

This guy was BIG, came out of Detoit, I believe. A fantastic fighter(Korean stylist). He later was knocked out at least twice, and retreated into boxing a bit, to sharpen his skills. He wasn't successful. The last time I saw him he was fighting full contact (PKA), and was knocked out in the 1st round by Scott Ross, and it was ugly, and quick.

Any help out there?


----------



## yilisifu (Jan 4, 2003)

The last time I saw him was about 1978 or so (maybe) when he fought in St. Louis at the so-called "Full-Contact Nationals."  We called it the "Streetfighting Nationals" because the fighting was so horribly sloppy.
   Eddy fought Joe Lewis who has quite an ego (you'll recall) and beat him to a pulp.  Eddy could move FAST for such a big man!
   Since then, he seems to have vanished.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2003)

Ask *Dan Anderson* (a.k.a. "Super Dan"), who posts in the Modern Arnis forum.


----------

